# Berlin lake association 2013 tournaments



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Berlin Lake Association 2013
Walleye Tournament Entry Form
100% Entry Fee Payback

Qualifiers
Entry Fee $60.00 per qualifier
1st Qualifier: Saturday, May 18 2nd Qualifier: Saturday, June 15th

Championship
Entry Fee $100.00
Day 1: Saturday, June 29th Day 2: Sunday, June 30th 
Money is due a week prior to the tournament.
1st Qualifier due May 11th, 2nd Qualifier due June 8th, Championship due June 22nd 

Complete Series Option (Does not include BLA membership): Both qualifiers and championship paid in full; a week prior to first qualifier (May 11th) is a discounted rate of $210.00
All qualifiers and both championships will be held at Les&#8217;s Bait Marcko Landing LLC, Berlin Lake
(Launch fee is not included in tournament fees)

$25 Membership fee per team, per year payable to the Berlin Lake Association

Captain&#8217;s Name:____________________________________________________________________________
Address___________________________________________________________________________________
City: _________________________________ State: _______________________ Zip: ___________________
Phone/Cell: Email: __________________________________________________________________________
Emergency Contact/Phone: ___________________________________________________________________


Partner&#8217;s Name:____________________________________________________________________________
Address___________________________________________________________________________________
City: _________________________________ State: _______________________ Zip: ___________________
Phone/Cell: Email: __________________________________________________________________________
Emergency Contact/Phone: ___________________________________________________________________


Please Check All Payments That Are Included
Membership $25.00 ( ) Qualifier #1 May 18th $60.00 ( ) Qualifier #2 May 12th $60.00 ( ) Championship $100.00 ( )
Complete Series Option $210.00 ( )zaq

Mail all qualifiers, championship, and BLA forms and fees to:
Les&#8217;s Bait Marcko Landing &#8211; 10583 Cobb Rd, Deerfield, Ohio 44411
Cash only with in the week of the tournament and a 10.00 late fee will apply.

By Signing below I agree to all the Rules and Regulations and Release of Liability Provided.

Captain&#8217;s Signature_____________________________________________________________________

Partner&#8217;s Signature_____________________________________________________________________


Rules and Regulations 

1.	Rules and Rule Changes:
These are the Rules for 2013 and they will remain unchanged. Any dispute will be solved by the Tournament Director and that decision will be final.

2.	Sportsmanship:
Any rude or insulting behavior is unacceptable. Entrants are expected to conduct themselves as sportsman and any unsportsmanlike conduct will be subject to disqualification.

3.	Weather: 
A tournament may be delayed, canceled, or rescheduled in the event of severe weather.

4.	Safety: 
No illegal substances or alcoholic beverages may be consumed by or in the possession of the Entrants during tournament hours.

5.	Check In:
Tournament fishing hours are from 7 am to 3 pm, you must be checked in/ in check in line with fish by 3:15 NO EXCEPTIONS. 
6.	Weigh In:
Harvest tournament: The walleye may be dead or alive. Each team may weigh in no more than 5 fish. Winners will be based on the weight of the 5 fish or less weighed in. The winner of Big Fish will be determined by the weight of the biggest Walleye per team. Berlin Lake is 15&#8221; minimum to be weighed in; all fish must be measured at check in.

7.	Protest: 
Any protests of a team or contestant must be made before prize distribution begins. 

8.	Refunds:
Refunds will only be issued to a team if a tournament is postponed due to weather and the team is unable to fish on the make up date. The refund will be mailed after the decision to cancel the event has been made and team member must be present to be eligible for a refund.

9.	Points:
Points will be awarded based on the place of finish. For the first 2 tournaments 200 points will be awarded to the team that finishes first and will drop by 2 points for each place after. The 2 day Championship will be worth 300 points for first place and drop by 3 points for each place after. For all Tournaments add 2 points for every fish weighed in as bonus points. Points champion will be based on total points earned in all 3 events. Disqualified participants will earn 0 points for a tournament they were disqualified in.

10.	Substitutes:
Substitutes may be used. One member from the original team must be present and the substitute may not be a member of another team.

11.	Waiver and Hold Harmless:
All contestants by signing the entry form agree to hold harmless any and all promoters, tournament directors, agents, agencies and organizations assisting the tournament operation. All contestants agree to waiver all responsibility for death, injuries, damage, liability, theft, fire or loss of any kind to entrants. I have read and understand and agree to abide by the above rules, and by signing the entry form is in fact signing a waiver form. Entry forms must be signed in order to participate.

12.	BLA Membership:
Each team must be a member to the BLA ($25 membership fee) prior to the first tournament, any team without a membership after the first tournament will be disqualified.



Les's Bait Marcko Landing 330-584-6741


----------

